# always using quad instead of truck.



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

So this was my first winter plowing new longer drive. I had bayou 220 2x4 with plow. Thought it would be nice to have plow truck too. After using both I prefer the quad. Anyone else prefer there quad over there truck. I do use my truck if there is over 3 inch build up. I am gonna step up to a 4x4 in the future. I will post pic in a bit.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Weren't you so gunho on getting your plow all hooked up, posts after posts about it. And now you still plow with the quad. Interesting


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

jasburrito;1968175 said:


> So this was my first winter plowing new longer drive. I had bayou 220 2x4 with plow. Thought it would be nice to have plow truck too. After using both I prefer the quad. Anyone else prefer there quad over there truck. I do use my truck if there is over 3 inch build up. I am gonna step up to a 4x4 in the future. I will post pic in a bit.


Interesting heater setup. I would hate for you to hit something that puts you to a dead stop. Fried skin and hair stinks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Omg.....I didn't see that at first. 

Well could be the go fast injection? I know diesels used to use it, why not gas? 

That's for busting through the big drifts without 4x4


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

You guys make me laugh my azz off. thanks. My cheeks hurt. Its a good spot for the heater when fishing and moving spot to spot. Works good for plow heat too. Thanks again.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I plowed with my 4-wheeler for two Winter when I was 13 and 14. When I was 15 I bought a 3/4 ton Chevyvwith an 8' Fisher. I can't say that I've ever wanted to go back to my 4-wheeler. Plowing with a truck is so much better in pretty much every scence. I still have the plow for my 4-wheeler in case I ever have a walkway to plow and I can't fit my truck in the future.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Ya i like plowing in a t shirt so a quad is out of the question


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't plow without heat, satellite radio, cup holders, a few spare parts, a shovel just in case, etc. I would think it'd be a problem keeping all of my paperwork straight as well


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, 4-wheelers are easier to steer, require less clearance, easy to get unstuck.... but suck when it comes to actually moving anything substantial.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

if my 4 wheeler had a cab and power angle I would prefer it.

BUT since it doesnt, I chose the truck EVERY time. 4 wheeler is strictly for a backup


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Diesel_brad;1975939 said:


> if my 4 wheeler had a cab and power angle I would prefer it.
> 
> BUT since it doesnt, I chose the truck EVERY time. 4 wheeler is strictly for a backup


4 wheeler with a cab and power angle... I think they call those "jeeps".


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

my extreme cold setup.










at this time I had power angle from the seat.

for what its worth.

Plowed in -4 weather at night and was OK but I was layered up with like 4 layers of clothes as well.

this has been my primary plow rig since 02 and has handled all I have asked it to due.

If I get to cold plowing since I only plow at my own house I just stop and go inside to warm up for 10 minutes.

cab cost me $160 have had it for 5 years and only used the first year but I have it at the ready if I need to plow and its super cold.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

jasburrito;1968338 said:


> You guys make me laugh my azz off. thanks. My cheeks hurt. Its a good spot for the heater when fishing and moving spot to spot. Works good for plow heat too. Thanks again.


Wait... that really IS a heater?
And to the other poster - if you are getting your plow truck stuck you are doing it wrong.
Get a jeep w/decent plow and call it a day. Putting a plow on a quad is just another way to justify buying the toy to the wife.
:waving:


----------

